# DNS problem in applications like firefox, pidgin, ...

## gr0sshirn

hello,

since i've synced and emerged -avuD world yesterday, my system has a dns problem.

in firefox, pidgin, claws-mail etc ... dns does not work. 

if i use a simple gnome-terminal, the system is able to ping every host (like ping gentoo.org), in firefox for example i need to input an ip adress.

(Opera is able to determinate any host... eventually this has something to do with gtk?!)

same shit in some other tools.

traceroute gentoo.org   is also crashing by finding the ip adress.

is there anyone who has an idea what happens or which package update could be the reason for this behavior?

thx...

----------

## Jimini

What packets have you updated yesterday? Take a look in /var/log/emerge.log to determine them.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## krinn

dns problem -> glibc

----------

## gr0sshirn

THANKS!

after update glibc to the latest version (~amd64 keyword) the system works fine again ...  :Smile: 

----------

